# How is the staff chosen?



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

How do you guys choose, mods, forum managers. What is the difference between the two??


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

I usually give my recomendations to Dave...then he does as I say...
Thanks for your concern 

LOL
APRIL FOOLS (early)


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Names in a hat ........


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

There's a scientific equation involved.

Forum managers can do everything except ban


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

lol I'm guessing it's a secret.  My thought was perhaps the staff nominated and voted?


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

i'm thinkin ya gotta know somebody...who knows somebody...whos cousin once knew somebody...who worked for somebody who heard of dave...

lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Lone Star said:


> i'm thinkin ya gotta know somebody...who knows somebody...whos cousin once knew somebody...who worked for somebody who heard of dave...
> 
> lol


I tell you what, i didn't know anyone when I was promoted. That's the truth.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> i'm thinkin ya gotta know somebody...who knows somebody...whos cousin once knew somebody...who worked for somebody who heard of dave...
> 
> lol


lol Those people always get the good jobs! :rofl:


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Ya gots to eats a booger! LOL!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> I tell you what, i didn't know anyone when I was promoted. That's the truth.


Well
i'll tell YOU what...lmfao
it was a joke buddy...
ya know like...
why did the chicken cross the road...lol
i could care less whos what and whats what and how they got that way
just makin fun at megatron for this whole thread lol
:woof::woof::woof:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> Well
> i'll tell YOU what...lmfao
> it was a joke buddy...
> ya know like...
> ...


It's just Hippie now... or Dirty Hippie if you wanna be a jerk about it. :rofl:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Lone Star said:


> Well
> i'll tell YOU what...lmfao
> it was a joke buddy...
> ya know like...
> ...


No, no I knew you were being a smart alec lol. I'm sure a lot of people assume that which is why I mentioned it.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Dave just figured I had nothing better to do and put me to work... He was right.....


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

BY "The Lottery" jk

the ones picked are doomed


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

lol...
i love all you crazy women
for some strange reason
i still can't figure it out
but each one of you gals holds a lil spot in my heart...
even that dirty old hippie...aka the MEGATRON


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> lol...
> i love all you crazy women
> for some strange reason
> i still can't figure it out
> ...


LMFAO.... old??? I think I'm younger than you!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

American_Pit13 said:


> Dave just figured I had nothing better to do and put me to work... He was right.....


Lol I remember being the first to put your name on the table for your promotion.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> Lol I remember being the first to put your name on the table for your promotion.


Lol I remember getting your pm lol.. I was like join you where lmao???


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

ahhh.... I just remember being ecstatic when I got my VIP as a Christmas present... lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't know how I ever got chosen .. I was always a problem child LOL ....


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> There's a scientific equation involved.
> 
> Forum managers can do everything except ban


Yeah we need a revision on that having a ban stick always seals the deal LMFAO!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I wonder if we will finally get the good cookies and juice.....


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I just wanted my name purple, i asked for red but that was only for admin


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I've been wondering that too. Thanks for posting  - wouldn't mind donating my time if needed LoL ... But I still got much to learn


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*teeheee*



Shes Got Heart said:


> It's just Hippie now... or Dirty Hippie.... :rofl:


I'm a hippie throw back:roll:


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

So who actually started or owns this website?


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

DMTWI said:


> So who actually started or owns this website?


I believe Dave (redog) does.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Actually the web site was started by Erik...don't know his last name then he sold it to a corp. which employs Yung. Dave was a mod when I started here along with Judy, Eric and Andy I think there were a few others unsure about that. Judy sent me a pm asking me if I wanted to be apart of the team. Wow tht was a long time ago. I still have the pm where Andy wrote in it he thought I was two different people hahaha. 

We decide on promotion as a group. We have names of all of you that we think would be good at moderating then we talk about as to who would be a good fit.


----------

